# Magazine cover!



## Reaper (Oct 11, 2009)

http://reap-z.deviantart.com/art/REAPGAME-...azine-139871592
first one too


----------



## Technik (Oct 11, 2009)

It has a quote on there that says 'Worst magazine ever'


----------



## Reaper (Oct 11, 2009)

Well it is because it only has a cover


----------



## Splych (Oct 12, 2009)

Nicee. It's cool/


----------



## Noitora (Oct 12, 2009)

Really nice but the white background seems a little dull.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 12, 2009)

seems pretty plain, it would be pretty cool to see some thing at the back tho


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 12, 2009)

I actually kinda like the minimal take but I will agree that the white does get overwhelming after a while. Maybe a border with some saturated background color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 12, 2009)

Why does it say buy this print?

You can just right click on it and tada


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 12, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Really nice but the white background seems a little dull.


This, and you got some lost brushes in there, like one with birds above the weapon? 
Try not to do that too much, looks too random 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, it's really nice!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 12, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> Well it is because it only has a cover


No really, it actually says "The worlds worst magazine" Top left. Under the heading.


----------



## tajio (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice! I'm actually making a magazine for my Media Studies coursework 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll get a A!! lol


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 12, 2009)

+the cover is quiet good, the motive is well chosen, 
+also the colours fit to the white background;
-perhaps would be better with an othercoloured sidebar which strip-off from the background
-the use of different sizes for the main text on the left might be a lil bit unprofitable, 
-have to get a clear arrangement to allow a a clear first view.


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 17, 2009)

Maybe add a simple background? O: Black and white one?

And make him a bit transparent. I dunno. I abuse that effect. >.>


----------



## Shardnax (Oct 18, 2009)

If you add a background make it related to the cover story. You could probably scrounge some shots of the game and place them beneath the white background by lowering the opacity so the images show without being too strong. If shots from the game don't look good in color you can try gray-scaled. You could also make the '& 5 special copies of....' a little darker since it has some trouble showing against the red beneath.

I think it might help anyway. Without any changes it is still good.


----------



## Raika (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice, kinda plain though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good magazine cover. Love the simplistic style!


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 21, 2009)

Better if it said RAPEGame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, pretty good.


----------

